# She telling it like it is



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope this linc works . I believe most have felt this before http://www.uptownsheep.com/uptown-girl---a-working-farm-wifes-blog/dear-consumer-they-tell-me-not-to-get-angry-but-if-i-am-honest-sometimes-i-do


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent Martin!! Thanks for the post.....I want my sons girlfriend in Atlanta to read that. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

She said a mouthfull. Good read.


----------

